# Kundli Software



## gauravgogiakavi (Nov 22, 2007)

Can anyone help me with a link to download full free version of kundli software, I have tried all other links on download.com and some but all these take me to download Kundli 4.5 which is only a demo version and does not allow me to calculate the matching. I know I am asking too high but also know that it is not high on this site.
Thanks and best regards,
Gaurav


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 22, 2007)

I dont think its free.
Mera naam kyu kharab kar raha hai.I hate piracy yaar.


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 22, 2007)

If Kundli is a paid software, you will have to buy it from your pocket.


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 22, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> I love piracy yaar.


Dikhave pe mat jao aapnio akal lagao 
Ye hai asli aaina


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Nov 22, 2007)

Try this Jagannath Hora software *jhora.members.winisp.net/jh70_full.zip

This is not pirated. The author is giving away free copies. This is as good as priced ones.
see his homepage *www.vedicastrologer.org/jh/


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 22, 2007)

> Originally Posted by gaurav_indian
> I love piracy yaar.
> 
> 
> ...



hahahhaha..ROFL    

@gauravgogiakavi.......dload from torrents yaar


----------



## axxo (Nov 22, 2007)

CadCrazy said:
			
		

> Dikhave pe mat jao aapnio akal lagao
> Ye hai asli aaina



 translate plz


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 22, 2007)

^^ it means dont go for what it looks ..true picture is that he loves piracy


----------



## deepakg (Nov 22, 2007)

Lock This Post


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 22, 2007)

there is more piracy chatting going here rather than the topic.


----------

